# Plant ID and how to propagate



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I have this house plant that a branch recently fell off of--does anyone know what it is? How do I get it to re-root in something?










If im not mistaken, I think Ive seen these in quite a few vivariums--I bought it at like meijer or somewhere for like 3 bucks


----------



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

updated with an actual picture this time


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Lol, I deleted my post once I saw the pic up  its a pothos. As for propagation I'll let someone more knowledgable chime in.


----------



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

lol yea I had a comment about it being a riddle, but I deleted it not to look like a crazy man talking to myself lol

thanks for the ID though! I appreciate it


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

This will grow like a weed. Propagate by cuttings; put them in water, soil, or just throw them around in a humid environment and watch them take over.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

It's completely bullet proof. Clip off a bit and you cant go wrong. No rooting hormone necessary.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's actually one of my favorite in vivs because it's one of the few vines that holds it's leaves horizontal - while many hold their's more vertically. Since I tend to keep frogs that liked those sized leaves and laid on only the horizontal ones, it worked wonders!

Where each leaf meets the vine is an area called a "node". From there, the vine can grow roots and also sprout a new branch. If you have a viv, just toss it in the area you want, making sure at least one of the nodes has contact with a moist substrate (it will root from there). Many people have rotted out these cuttings by burying the stem which it doesn't like, but if you do it the "best" way (which I still don't have as much success with as just pinning it down to a moist substrate) you'll have more success - working from the broken part of the stem, pull the leaf off the first node, and stick the stem into the substrate up to that node. That node will root, and eventually support the whole vine. When putting it in a pot I usually just use paperclips to pin the whole fine down to the substrate, and then I get it rooting at all the nodes  Much happier plant, establishes faster, and sends out new growth faster.


----------



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome, thanks for the detailed info! I dont have my viv set up yet, but I think I do want this guy in there

I think Im going to pull off the last (first?) leaf and wrap the node in a wet paper towel and see if I can get it to root


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You can actually just toss the whole thing in a plastic ziploc with a wet paper towel and it will just do it's thing, no need to wrap or take off the leaf. I prefer to use long fiber sphagnum moss (wet it then wring most of the water out - perfect for rooting stuff!) but paper towel will work in a pinch. It just starts to get nasty after a while.


----------



## mmcguffi (Mar 16, 2012)

this is what I ended up doing










I ended up not cutting back the leaf, just wrapping it in paper towel--I dont have any sphagnum at the moment (all my stuff is coming in the mail) but that really is a great idea

I think Im gunna head to the store any buy some fertilizer (and probably some more plants )



thanks for the help guys!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

you can actually put that plant in the oven at 450 for an hour and it will do fine


----------

